# Going Rate on Millenium Jar Cohiba and Montecristo singles



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

What is the going rate on the Cohiba and Montecristo Millenium Jar singles? What are your preferences.

Thanks.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

khubli said:


> What is the going rate on the Cohiba and Montecristo Millenium Jar singles? What are your preferences.
> 
> Thanks.


Not sure and you are a bastage!!!

scottie


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

volfan said:


> Not sure and you are a bastage!!!
> 
> scottie


Found a spot that has one jar of each and are selling singles out of them.... they're priced about $125/stick for the Cohiba, maybe a few dollars less for a Montecristo. Just not sure if it's worth it. :]

No other news to report. Not a good expericence at LCDH, but I'll go back later this week.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

That price is high. The Cohiba 30th dalias are right around that price and, IMHO, they are a much better cigar than either. The market price is probably closer to $1,200 to $1400 for the Monte jar and $1,500 to $1,750 or so for the Cohiba. (well, at least last time I checked...could be wrong, though)


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

What about the empty jars? Worth anything?


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

poker said:


> What about the empty jars? Worth anything?


Memories!!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'd say about $1400 bare minimum for the Cohiba Millenium... if you're lucky.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Da Klugs said:


> Memories!!!


Thats for sure :tu


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

:r seen them go for 1400 to 2100 in the past couple years..but ive also seen them some where now for 2900


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Thank you for the answers guys. :]


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Rock Star said:


> :r seen them go for 1400 to 2100 in the past couple years..but ive also seen them some where now for 2900


Yeah, me too. But I think that this price is "out there" so to speak.

Maybe it's time to revisit these....it has been a few years.

Finishing-up another 30th dalia right now. Mmmmmm.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

khubli said:


> No other news to report. Not a good expericence at LCDH, but I'll go back later this week.


where you at right now?


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

You guys with your expensive cigars from the past. We all need to learn to let the past go and move on to the crap that they shove at us in the FUTURE. In the Democratic future, we will all have our money safely regulated against the greed of the laissez Faire Republicans who laugh at us while they steal Wall St....uh, what was I saying? 
Oh yeah, go out and buy you a nice Montecristo Especiales #1 and smoke it. When I HAVE $125 dollars, I do with it what every American should, I buy an ounce of good weed and a latte'.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

Right now, the Cohibas can be hard for about $15-1600 at a major vendor. He's also selling singles for about $60. 

FWIW, I just grabbed a Monte jar for about $1250 and I thought it was a good price.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

One Lonely Smoker said:


> You guys with your expensive cigars from the past. We all need to learn to let the past go and move on to the crap that they shove at us in the FUTURE. In the Democratic future, we will all have our money safely regulated against the greed of the laissez Faire Republicans who laugh at us while they steal Wall St....uh, what was I saying?
> Oh yeah, go out and buy you a nice Montecristo Especiales #1 and smoke it. *When I HAVE $125 dollars, I do with it what every American should, I buy an ounce of good weed and a latte'*.


You are one funny mo-fo! I just busted out laughing here at work... :r (hell you cant get a good bag for that price anymore! Everything is dank this and super dank that.....:dr):bn


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

I am pretty sure I have owned cars for less then they cost. But if you can do more power to you go for it. :tu


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

rx2010 said:


> where you at right now?


Cayman Islands.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

khubli said:


> Cayman Islands.


ooooh lucky bastard

the LCDH and Churchills are nice shops

I didn't make it out of Georgetown, being on a cruise and all, enjoy your time, eat plenty of rum cake


----------



## One Lonely Smoker (Jan 21, 2005)

hk3 said:


> You are one funny mo-fo! I just busted out laughing here at work... :r (hell you cant get a good bag for that price anymore! Everything is dank this and super dank that.....:dr):bn


That's cause the latte' takes so much of the $125.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

The jar can be had from reasonable vendors and people at about $1500 for the cohibas. But I've also seen them at $3000. I don't think the ones at the higher price points sell a lot tho lol.

If you find the Cohiba Jar for less than $1500 thats a decent price so buy it.


----------



## MercerCigarsGirl (May 14, 2008)

hk3 said:


> You are one funny mo-fo! I just busted out laughing here at work... :r (hell you cant get a good bag for that price anymore! Everything is dank this and super dank that.....:dr):bn


:tu


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

Geez.....it was not too long ago you could get a Jar for $400 bucks. The Cohiba Jar for $500. Could have bought all I wanted when I was in Cuba back in '01.
But alas, I was stupid!

BTW: I don't feel so bad about the price I paid for my Cohiba Jar........I bought the first Jar that was available in Europe back in late '99 and paid $$$$$$.
Not as much as the going rate is today, but it was up these!


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Monte's > Cohiba's but both are too much $$$ for what you get. :2

I remember buying Monte Jars all day long at $450.00...argh, memories.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

khubli said:


> Cayman Islands.


I found the prices for Habano's at Grand Cayman to be pretty high. Then again, I get most of mine from my mules that go to Cuba. lol


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Yeah, I purchased my Monte jars at original release for...get this...CHF 500 each. At the time, that was like $350 or so. I find myself saying this a lot, but "I should have grabbed 10 of them at that price!" 

I will say again, though: if you can find any of the Cohiba 30th Dalias from the jar, JUMP ALL OVER THEM because they are much better than all of the Mili jar cigars.


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

I purchased a Monte jar in early 2000 for $400. That was a lot of money back then but I figured it would be worth it. I still have about 18 left and plan to slowly enjoy them. That being said I don't think I would pay $1200 for another 25.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Everybody keep saying they aren't worth it but if you are looking at Milli jars it isn't because you want cigars worth $1200 its because you want the exclusivity of owning a Milli jar.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

I would agree with that. Personally I didn't think the Monte was that great. Potential, yes, but at the 5 year mark I was underwhelmed.


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

Bruce said:


> Geez.....it was not too long ago you could get a Jar for $400 bucks. The Cohiba Jar for $500. Could have bought all I wanted when I was in Cuba back in '01.
> But alas, I was stupid!
> 
> BTW: I don't feel so bad about the price I paid for my Cohiba Jar........I bought the first Jar that was available in Europe back in late '99 and paid $$$$$$.
> Not as much as the going rate is today, but it was up these!


These were still available in Cuba as late as 2005.


----------

